# Smoked Pork Loin



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I smoked up over 30 pounds a boneless pork loin. Tastey stuff. I got it all sliced taday, mosta it thin fer sammies, some thicker fer breakfest an all them little leftover bits an pieces don't gota waste. I pack them up an add em ta a nice cheddar cheese soup!

So here it all be:



When yer slicin that much stuff, the commercial slicer be a bitta heaven!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

What time is supper Coot? That looks nice!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You're killing me Coot. You're killing me.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll second Sentry's comment!

I've been looking at food slicers and wonder what size of blade is on your slicer. A 7" from Chef's Choice has been well-reviewed and is within my budget, but I want to be sure that will be big enough for a 8-10 lb roast. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I gotta 60 plus year old commercial slicer. It's gotta 10 inch blade on it. I ain't never had no luck with the smaller home models. Sorry, I can't recommend one ta ya. Folks on the smokin forum I belong ta don't seem ta have great luck with em either.

Shop round a bit, sometimes ya can pick up a older commercial unit fer just a bit more en the home models. Good luck.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I gotta 60 plus year old commercial slicer. It's gotta 10 inch blade on it. I ain't never had no luck with the smaller home models. Sorry, I can't recommend one ta ya. Folks on the smokin forum I belong ta don't seem ta have great luck with em either.
> 
> Shop round a bit, sometimes ya can pick up a older commercial unit fer just a bit more en the home models. Good luck.


Thanks so much for the advise!!

Your advise (spring 2013) on the dehydrator and jar seals was so helpful; I've been running my dehydrator every weekend since spring time! Most of this is stored, but my family can't keep their hands off the jerky. I'm sure they would thank you too!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad ta hep whenever I can.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I smoked up over 30 pounds a boneless pork loin. Tastey stuff. I got it all sliced taday, mosta it thin fer sammies, some thicker fer breakfest an all them little leftover bits an pieces don't gota waste. I pack them up an add em ta a nice cheddar cheese soup!
> 
> So here it all be:
> 
> ...


so are you canning or freezing?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Freeze. Be fer lunch's an breakfest. Ifin I can pork I smoke some butts then can. Next batch I do I'll post it up.


----------

